# Pics of your hair



## pieced (May 12, 2006)

If possible, post a pic of your how long your hair is.

To ignore_ no.1)_ the expression on the first pic, since the hair was in my eyes and on my face, and I was trying to remove it, and the camerca took a pic. To Ignore _no.2)_ the circles and very oily skin, I just came from the shower




, and my skin just underwent some treatments.

To ignore _no.3_, that I don't have any makeup on



...


----------



## Becka (May 12, 2006)

Here's my notepad pic, taken recently (I'm going cinnamon brown next Monday!)


----------



## Leony (May 12, 2006)

I have last month pic though on my profile.

Will take the new one tomorrow.


----------



## Salope (May 12, 2006)

Here's a pic of my hair. The color looks kinda funny. I think it's the lighting and camera. I'll find a better one and post later.


----------



## Mina (May 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Salope* Here's a pic of my hair. The color looks kinda funny. I think it's the lighting and camera. I'll find a better one and post later. what happen to ur face?
I will post later..


----------



## xkatiex (May 12, 2006)

_lol I think you will all have to wait a year or two for my pic... im growing my hair long and getting rid of the bleach. So fed up with short hair



x_

Ok I decided to post a pic, my hair isn't doing to bad, just want all that bleach out



. I'm growing it out long now, atm its above my shoulders so hopefully by the end of the year in will be below them lol. Ignore my awful face... no makeup *eeek* (except lipgloss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />).


----------



## Salope (May 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Miranhat* what happen to ur face? I just wanted to show my hair so I whited out my face.


----------



## pieced (May 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Salope* Here's a pic of my hair. The color looks kinda funny. I think it's the lighting and camera. I'll find a better one and post later. Is your hair naturally that curly or do you use to make it that curly. I love the curls in your hair, my hair is stiff at a board, and it would be nice to have curls for a change...


----------



## LVA (May 12, 2006)

peiced - hun , u just got out of the shower!! ?? wow, y do u even wear Mu , your skin is flawless!!

i had no idea your hair was so full and long

I'll post mine later, it used to be down to my butt, but i recently cut it up to my ear and it`s been growing back .... hee hee


----------



## mehrunissa (May 13, 2006)

Pieced, your hair is gorgeous. Btw, in your last picture, your eyes look so much like my mom's eyes (and she's the best looking woman in my family), it's uncanny!

These are the most recent that show my hair really well. First one is "day old" hair, and the second is just washed and dried. I think this is the first long hairstyle I've loved and has really worked for me.


----------



## mac-whore (May 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* Pieced, your hair is gorgeous. Btw, in your last picture, your eyes look so much like my mom's eyes (and she's the best looking woman in my family), it's uncanny!
These are the most recent that show my hair really well. First one is "day old" hair, and the second is just washed and dried. I think this is the first long hairstyle I've loved and has really worked for me.









Wow. I envy your hair. Maybe when I get my hair back in top knotch condition I'll post some pics


----------



## chocobon (May 13, 2006)

Attachment 19565,it's longer now but I don't have a piccie


----------



## blackmettalic (May 13, 2006)

You ladies have gorgeous hair, maybe I'll post when I get it cut and highlighted soon.


----------



## Geek (May 13, 2006)

All I have to say is wow. Peiced, amazing. Salop, those curls wow. mehrunissa, extremely pretty hair. chocobon very nice. and of course, Becka!


----------



## Jennifer (May 13, 2006)

wow, everyone have such a nice hair!! i'm trying to grow mine out and it hasn't even been trimmed since january LOL


----------



## Mari168 (May 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* Pieced, your hair is gorgeous. Btw, in your last picture, your eyes look so much like my mom's eyes (and she's the best looking woman in my family), it's uncanny!
These are the most recent that show my hair really well. First one is "day old" hair, and the second is just washed and dried. I think this is the first long hairstyle I've loved and has really worked for me.









Wow your hair is beautiful and that cut!!!! You may know what I'm talking about but your cut looks like a Jonathan Antin long layers cut, very flattering and very feminine.




Marilyn


----------



## jennycateyez (May 13, 2006)

damn u girls got some awesome hair! now all we need is janelle's hair up in here!


----------



## pieced (May 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* peiced - hun , u just got out of the shower!! ?? wow, y do u even wear Mu , your skin is flawless!!
i had no idea your hair was so full and long

I'll post mine later, it used to be down to my butt, but i recently cut it up to my ear and it`s been growing back .... hee hee

My hair is long, but not that full, it just looks that way. but do post pics...

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* Pieced, your hair is gorgeous. Btw, in your last picture, your eyes look so much like my mom's eyes (and she's the best looking woman in my family), it's uncanny!
These are the most recent that show my hair really well. First one is "day old" hair, and the second is just washed and dried. I think this is the first long hairstyle I've loved and has really worked for me.

Your hair is just absolutly gorgeous, I love the layers, I'll take your pic with me next time I get my hair cut. AlsÃ¥, vilken snygging du Ã©, du ska vara stolt gumman...

Originally Posted by *chocobon* it's longer now but I don't have a piccie How do you get you that full and volumized???
Thanks guys...


----------



## prettybabi11492 (May 13, 2006)

Wow, you all have *gorgeous* hair! I'll post some pics of just my hair when I get around to it


----------



## KellyB (May 13, 2006)

Ok guys. It's hard to take a pic of the back of your hair yourself, but I tried. I've been growing this mess out for 4 years so here it is. Oh I realized when you click on it if you look at the bottom left, you can see my dog, Josie.


----------



## jennycateyez (May 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kelly1965rn* Ok guys. It's hard to take a pic of the back of your hair yourself, but I tried. I've been growing this mess out for 4 years so here it is. Oh I realized when you click on it if you look at the bottom left, you can see my dog, Josie. your hair is so long and pretty.


----------



## lavender (May 13, 2006)

Mehrunissa, I love your hair style! I'm going to take it along with me for my next haircut too!


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 13, 2006)

WOW!!! You all have GREAT hair!! Where have you all been hiding it!!! lol I love the styles, and how shiny everyone's hair is... good job!!!



And those CURLS ... amazing!





And when my brother gets out of the shower and I do mine in a bit --- I'll post... just for you Jenny!



lol I have pics from a few months ago, but it's gotten a bit longer since then --- so it's time for updated pics lol


----------



## chocobon (May 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pieced* How do you get you that full and volumized???

Thanks guys...

It was flat ironed in that pic and I natually have thick hair,I just curl the top section with the iron to make it a bit wavy and the ends too


----------



## Dezza (May 13, 2006)

thats a fake fringe!


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Dezza* thats a fake fringe!



Great hair! Why did you white your face out?


----------



## Dezza (May 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Great hair! Why did you white your face out?



hm.... had a bad face day


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 14, 2006)

Heres mine... little bit of static -- but you get the idea





*and yes I know the "be mine" is backwards... everytime someone comes in they mess w/ my gel stickers* lol


----------



## bluebird26 (May 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Heres mine... little bit of static -- but you get the idea




*and yes I know the "be mine" is backwards... everytime someone comes in they mess w/ my gel stickers* lol

Your hair is so beautiful, I love its volume!!


----------



## bluebird26 (May 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Dezza* hm.... had a bad face day






main reason why I hate pictures of me, lol


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bluebird26* Your hair is so beautiful, I love its volume!! Thank you!


----------



## Dezza (May 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Heres mine... little bit of static -- but you get the idea



*and yes I know the "be mine" is backwards... everytime someone comes in they mess w/ my gel stickers* lol

Â¨'Nice! i'd luv to have sleek'n shiny hair!


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Dezza* Â¨'Nice! i'd luv to have sleek'n shiny hair! thanks... although it takes some work --- I don't just roll outta bed with it like that!



lol


----------



## chocobon (May 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Heres mine... little bit of static -- but you get the idea




*and yes I know the "be mine" is backwards... everytime someone comes in they mess w/ my gel stickers* lol

Wow love your hair it's so beautiful


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *chocobon* Wow love your hair it's so beautiful Thanks Choco!


----------



## mehrunissa (May 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mac-whore* Wow. I envy your hair. Maybe when I get my hair back in top knotch condition I'll post some pics



But your hair already looks so luxurious and great! Thank you though.





Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* All I have to say is wow. Peiced, amazing. Salop, those curls wow. mehrunissa, extremely pretty hair. chocobon very nice. and of course, Becka! Thank you, thank you.

Originally Posted by *Mari168* Wow your hair is beautiful and that cut!!!! You may know what I'm talking about but your cut looks like a Jonathan Antin long layers cut, very flattering and very feminine.




Marilyn

He's the "Blow Out" guy on Bravo, right? He was a bit if a drama-queen, but he did good hair. Hehe. Thanks for the lovely compliments!

Originally Posted by *pieced* Your hair is just absolutly gorgeous, I love the layers, I'll take your pic with me next time I get my hair cut. AlsÃ¥, vilken snygging du Ã©, du ska vara stolt gumman... Ã„sch, lÃ¤gg av. Inflating my ego will not end well.

Originally Posted by *lavender* Mehrunissa, I love your hair style! I'm going to take it along with me for my next haircut too!



I actually took a print-out of Jessica Simpson with me, but the stylist did better than that and truly customized it to fit me. I got lucky.


----------



## LilDee (May 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Dezza* thats a fake fringe!



We have basically the exact same hair!!




nice face lol


----------



## sm91396 (May 14, 2006)

Here's mine. I prefer short hair. I flip it out sometimes, sometimes under.

The cut doesn't much matter to me... as long as I can keep my red.


----------



## jennycateyez (May 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Dezza* thats a fake fringe!



pretty!!!! it would look better with your face but it's still pretty


----------



## jennycateyez (May 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Heres mine... little bit of static -- but you get the idea




*and yes I know the "be mine" is backwards... everytime someone comes in they mess w/ my gel stickers* lol

lmao @ "mine be"





i want your hair SO BAD. wanna trade? lol, your hair is so pretty and long and most important HEALTHY!!!! thanx for the pic chic


----------



## jennycateyez (May 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sm91396* Here's mine. I prefer short hair. I flip it out sometimes, sometimes under.The cut doesn't much matter to me... as long as I can keep my red.







very pretty! i love the flip you got going on. i always try to flip my hair but it doesnt work


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (May 14, 2006)

Hello all-

Everybody has fantastic hair...I am soooo jealous.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (May 14, 2006)

wow! everyones hair looks so healthy!!!!


----------



## sm91396 (May 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* very pretty! i love the flip you got going on. i always try to flip my hair but it doesnt work



Thanks!!!I always had a heck of a time flipping mine until my stylist cut a bit of an angle to it. Now it pretty much does it on it's own.


----------



## Mina (May 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Salope* I just wanted to show my hair so I whited out my face. oh i c...wasn't trying to be knowsy..i guess


----------



## Mina (May 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Heres mine... little bit of static -- but you get the idea




*and yes I know the "be mine" is backwards... everytime someone comes in they mess w/ my gel stickers* lol

in love with ur hair...i wish i had urs...


----------



## fickledpink (May 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Heres mine... little bit of static -- but you get the idea




*and yes I know the "be mine" is backwards... everytime someone comes in they mess w/ my gel stickers* lol

Oh my gosh! You're hair is so gorgeous and shiny!! 
Me = envious!


----------



## Mina (May 14, 2006)

all of you have gogeous hair...now don't look my hair down pls..i know not like urs but...can't do anything abt it...still trying..

Here is my new look of my hair.. I had it done today...layer cut and blow dry. cuz getting ready for brother's wedding...here is the pic...I just don't care abt my hair no more...


----------



## noheaeighty8 (May 14, 2006)

its longer now. so i'm gonna cut it and it's gonna look like this again


----------



## Becka (May 14, 2006)

OMG you gals have GORGEOUS heads of hair, all of u !!!!!

Lots of long super shiny, healthy looking locks here, MUT is full of hotties!!


----------



## Maja (May 14, 2006)

Wow guys, I so envy everyone their long hair. I want mine to grow back ASAP.

Gorgeous hair girls.


----------



## vanilla_sky (May 15, 2006)

wow, you girls have gorgeaous hair. I wish mine was like that...


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 15, 2006)

Thanks all... I'm loving all of yours!! sm -- love that COLOR!! And Mina - you'rs is so long... I'm still trying !!! lol


----------



## blackmettalic (May 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Dezza* thats a fake fringe!



Very pretty!

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Heres mine... little bit of static -- but you get the idea




*and yes I know the "be mine" is backwards... everytime someone comes in they mess w/ my gel stickers* lol

Beautiful, shiny hair. I wish mine was like that!

Originally Posted by *sm91396* Here's mine. I prefer short hair. I flip it out sometimes, sometimes under.The cut doesn't much matter to me... as long as I can keep my red.






Love the red!

Originally Posted by *Miranhat* all of you have gogeous hair...now don't look my hair down pls..i know not like urs but...can't do anything abt it...still trying..
Here is my new look of my hair.. I had it done today...layer cut and blow dry. cuz getting ready for brother's wedding...here is the pic...I just don't care abt my hair no more...





You must be crazy, your hair is lovely and very thick!





Originally Posted by *noheaeighty8* http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c94/MahoganyEsmena/ababab.jpg its longer now. so i'm gonna cut it and it's gonna look like this again

http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c9.../th_101003.jpg

Very sleek and pretty!


----------



## sm91396 (May 15, 2006)

I'm not trying to fib- I sure am jealous of all you ladies with the long thick hair. Wish I had it, too. But ya learn to live with what ya got.

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Mina (May 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *blackmettalic* Very pretty!You must be crazy, your hair is lovely and very thick!





No dear, my hair is very very thinnn....i can't stand my thin hair...however i like my new look with the hair cut...Thanks!

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Thanks all... I'm loving all of yours!! sm -- love that COLOR!! And Mina - you'rs is so long... I'm still trying !!! lol Janell ur is longer then mine,,,plus what matters is healthy..mine is thin and not healthy...still fixing the,...process of eliminating mode..Thanks for the compliment!

Originally Posted by *sm91396* But ya learn to live with what ya got. Happy Monday everyone!






you got that right..Happy Monday to u too!


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 15, 2006)

Lovely locks, ladies! I am desperately trying to grow mine out.


----------



## Mina (May 15, 2006)

Lisa rn't u posting ur hair pics?


----------



## MissLovely (May 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Miranhat* No dear, my hair is very very thinnn....i can't stand my thin hair...however i like my new look with the hair cut...Thanks! Hi there, ur hair doesn't look thin at all to me, I dont know whether u mean the hair itself is fine or you just have less hair on your head. id kill for hair like yours. ive got just a deep red jumble of curls on my head.
all u girls have beautiful hair, wow, im wondering, what does it take from u all to have perfect hair? for me, it takes a flat iron hair spray and a good 5 hours to straighten each strand!

Beauts!


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 16, 2006)

I just use a ceramic dryer and brushes...



And my hair isn't thick at all... a ponytail is only about the diameter of a quarter.. lol


----------



## MissLovely (May 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I just use a ceramic dryer and brushes...




And my hair isn't thick at all... a ponytail is only about the diameter of a quarter.. lol



lol, it probably seemd thin to you because of its silkiness, ur head looks alot more than just full to me!


----------



## LVA (May 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I just use a ceramic dryer and brushes...



And my hair isn't thick at all... a ponytail is only about the diameter of a quarter.. lol



LoL Janelle, a diameter of a quarter is a lot bigger than what i can say about my ponytail ... mine would be more of a .... dime LoL ... maybe penny if i do a loose pony ...LoL


----------



## bronze_chiqz (May 16, 2006)

helo ladies!! This is how my hair looks like..

The first pic is without bangs..

The 2nd n 3rd pics are with fringe/bangs. Dun mind the nite mode like Ju On-ish coz my digicam is out of batt lolz!! FYI, I juz had my fringe cut today aftr seeing Rihanna's hair in her SOS v/clip (tempted



) and Lindsay's brunette hair..!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 16, 2006)

Wow Bronze!! Gorgeous !!! Very pretty both with bangs and without! I love your eyes!





And ty all... lol It really does seem thin to me compared to people I've seen with THICK hair... like the kind you have to wrap a whole hand around to grab it! lol


----------



## moonlightmysts (May 16, 2006)

Wow, you all have great hair.

Here's mine.


----------



## pieced (May 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *moonlightmysts* Wow, you all have great hair.
Here's mine.

http://www.mystical-beauty.com/images/long-hair.JPG

You hair looks very healthy for being that long, how do you take care of it???


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Miranhat* Lisa rn't u posting ur hair pics? Naw, I hate my hair. 
I wish I had a quarter sized pony tail like Janelle! Mine is punier than penny size.


----------



## canelita (May 16, 2006)

It's been a while since this one but the hair is pretty much the same length now.


----------



## Mari168 (May 16, 2006)

Well this is my hair after I blow it out straight with a blowdryer and large round brush. My hair is getting to the point where it takes me at least 1/2 hour to blow it out straight





Marilyn


----------



## dentaldee (May 17, 2006)

*wow*...... everyone has great hair!!!

here's mine for today!!!

it's always changing, sometimes curly,sometimes flipped up, sometimes updo........for today I flat ironed it!!!

Attachment 19701Attachment 19702


----------



## PinkRibbons (May 17, 2006)

Well I just got a hair cut, so I'll post a pic before and curley and after and straight.

I didn't cut that much off luckily.

Originally Posted by *pieced* If possible, post a pic of your how long your hair is. 
To ignore_ no.1)_ the expression on the first pic, since the hair was in my eyes and on my face, and I was trying to remove it, and the camerca took a pic. To Ignore _no.2)_ the circles and very oily skin, I just came from the shower



, and my skin just underwent some treatments.

To ignore _no.3_, that I don't have any makeup on



...


----------



## PinkRibbons (May 17, 2006)

Oh my gosh! Your hair is soooooooooooo long and soooo pretty!!

Originally Posted by *moonlightmysts* Wow, you all have great hair.
Here's mine.

http://www.mystical-beauty.com/images/long-hair.JPG


----------



## Marisol (May 17, 2006)

I love everyones hair... love how healthy it looks!


----------



## LVA (May 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I love everyones hair... love how healthy it looks! ditto, wish my hair looked half as decent hee hee


----------



## pieced (May 17, 2006)

Everyone has very full and thick hair, what is the secret???


----------



## Lil_Claude (May 17, 2006)

Very pretty heads, lol. I wish I could take a pic but my digital cam never has batteries and even if it did the software on my computer is messed up and I can't upload them. :-(


----------



## LVA (May 17, 2006)

Edited:removed pic .... kekek


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 17, 2006)

O Mg Lva Your Hair Is Gorgeous


----------



## fickledpink (May 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* okie .. finally got around to it. Today's my day off .. soo .... just got out of the shower ... 
... don't worry i'm not naked .. i'm wearing a towel .. LoL

http://img357.imageshack.us/img357/1...79small4tj.jpg

will add more later ....

okie ... it's realli hard to take a pic of the back of your head ... while holding a camera in one hand .... but ... i tried





http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/2827/4308bmp9pw.png http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/2880/4309bmp9dc.png

I love your hair! You are so cute!!


----------



## LVA (May 18, 2006)

thx u cardboardboxed and fickledpink ... u girls are so sweet


----------



## LilDee (May 18, 2006)

LVA that's beautiful!!

everyone here has such nice do's!!!


----------



## Tesia (May 18, 2006)

Everyone has such nice hair. My hair is so damaged right now. It has so many split ends! = (


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 18, 2006)

Great pics everyone !!! Keep em' coming!!!





Moonlight ---- that's my 'goal length'!!





LVA - great curls!! Nice job! Are you going somewhere special or do you do that everyday? Must be time consuming to get them so perfect!



And I love your dimples.. lol they're so cute!


----------



## Maja (May 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* okie .. finally got around to it. Today's my day off .. soo .... just got out of the shower ... 
... don't worry i'm not naked .. i'm wearing a towel .. LoL

http://img357.imageshack.us/img357/1...79small4tj.jpg http://img454.imageshack.us/img454/7503/4277bmp0mf.png http://img212.imageshack.us/img212/186/4300bmp8qq.png

will add more later ....

okie ... it's realli hard to take a pic of the back of your head ... while holding a camera in one hand .... but ... i tried





http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/2827/4308bmp9pw.png http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/2880/4309bmp9dc.png




Kim! Your hair is gorgeous! I love those curls!


----------



## neurotoxicity (May 18, 2006)

LVA you have the best hair ever....

Here is my crazy hair image :,D


----------



## LVA (May 18, 2006)

thx girls ....



mwauh!!

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Great pics everyone !!! Keep em' coming!!!




Moonlight ---- that's my 'goal length'!!





LVA - great curls!! Nice job! Are you going somewhere special or do you do that everyday? Must be time consuming to get them so perfect!



And I love your dimples.. lol they're so cute!

actually it doesn't take very long @ all since i onli curl the top layer, I just wrap it around a curling iron and let go
.. tried the mousse trick like in your profile pic .... but it didn't work ....





and .... i always have my hair up for work ... so on my days off ... i like to leave it down ... even if the weather is 100 degrees here





Originally Posted by *effex0r* LVA you have the best hair ever.... 
Here is my crazy hair image :,D

http://www.effex0r.com/LJ/hairsmall.jpg

oo .. the colors actually look good on u ... i wanted to dye my hair pink ...



but .... that turned out horrible!! ... LoL
I see u are a Final Fantasy Addict ... so am I ...!!.


----------



## MissLovely (May 19, 2006)

wow, everybody here has great hair, lol, its almost looks fake! its realy healthy, what do you girls do to keep the damage from heat appliances far away, even lva, u say u curl it al the time but its so healthy, wut do u do?


----------



## LVA (May 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *MissLovely* wow, everybody here has great hair, lol, its almost looks fake! its realy healthy, what do you girls do to keep the damage from heat appliances far away, even lva, u say u curl it al the time but its so healthy, wut do u do? Janelle was a real sweetheart, I PMed her (cuz she has the best hair ever !)about what products she used and she was sooo helpful. imo... my hair is in better shape now thx to Janelle....





she reccomended healthy sexy hair and biolage balm (deep conditioner ..)

thx u for noticeing


----------



## Mina (May 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Naw, I hate my hair. 
I wish I had a quarter sized pony tail like Janelle! Mine is punier than penny size.





Sweetyy i still like ur hair...com'n let's post ur hair..

Originally Posted by *LVA* okie .. finally got around to it. Today's my day off .. soo .... just got out of the shower ... 
... don't worry i'm not naked .. i'm wearing a towel .. LoL

http://img357.imageshack.us/img357/1...79small4tj.jpg http://img454.imageshack.us/img454/7503/4277bmp0mf.png http://img212.imageshack.us/img212/186/4300bmp8qq.png

will add more later ....

okie ... it's realli hard to take a pic of the back of your head ... while holding a camera in one hand .... but ... i tried





http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/2827/4308bmp9pw.png http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/2880/4309bmp9dc.png

Lover u hairrrrrr.................OMG so prettyyy

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I just use a ceramic dryer and brushes...



And my hair isn't thick at all... a ponytail is only about the diameter of a quarter.. lol



hahahahahaha ur kidding...that's doesn't sound right...I love ur hair..........





Originally Posted by *MissLovely* Hi there, ur hair doesn't look thin at all to me, I dont know whether u mean the hair itself is fine or you just have less hair on your head. id kill for hair like yours. ive got just a deep red jumble of curls on my head.
all u girls have beautiful hair, wow, im wondering, what does it take from u all to have perfect hair? for me, it takes a flat iron hair spray and a good 5 hours to straighten each strand!

Beauts!

Hey, I have less hair. i had blow dry from beauty saloon..that's why looks thik...However thanks for compliments..


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 21, 2006)

Thank you Kim!!! Glad to be of help


----------



## neurotoxicity (May 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* oo .. the colors actually look good on u ... i wanted to dye my hair pink ...



but .... that turned out horrible!! ... LoL
I see u are a Final Fantasy Addict ... so am I ...!!.





Yay! I actually have 2 FF tattoos! I love it, do you play FF online?
Heh, dying hair pink is hard especially if you have super dark hair (mine is dark brown) I had to bleach it like 6 times to get it that color!


----------



## islandgirl930 (May 23, 2006)

http://s6.photobucket.com/albums/y23...=S30100941.jpg

and






My hair is so long. I'm getting it cut a little shorter this week, with some layers. I need volume!


----------



## LVA (May 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *effex0r* Yay! I actually have 2 FF tattoos! I love it, do you play FF online?
Heh, dying hair pink is hard especially if you have super dark hair (mine is dark brown) I had to bleach it like 6 times to get it that color!

i used to a lil ... but i play on the playstation more, i don't have time anymore though




Originally Posted by *islandgirl930* http://s6.photobucket.com/albums/y23...=S30100941.jpg

and

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y23...04/Photo01.jpg

My hair is so long. I'm getting it cut a little shorter this week, with some layers. I need volume!

so pretty. I'm hoping to grow mine out to that length
thx u Miranhat


----------



## Mina (May 24, 2006)

All of you do have gorgeous hair...


----------



## Annia (May 24, 2006)

Okay here is mine!

The lighting is terrible and it makes me look pale but I am really not that fair.

Here's another one..

*oops, guess it won't let me link them. Sorry, I really need to find a good host.*


----------



## michko970 (May 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *moonlightmysts* Wow, you all have great hair.
Here's mine.

http://www.mystical-beauty.com/images/long-hair.JPG

Wow, how long did it take you to grow out your hair that long? I looks really thick and pretty.

Originally Posted by *LVA* okie .. finally got around to it. Today's my day off .. soo .... just got out of the shower ... 
... don't worry i'm not naked .. i'm wearing a towel .. LoL

http://img357.imageshack.us/img357/1...79small4tj.jpg http://img454.imageshack.us/img454/7503/4277bmp0mf.png http://img212.imageshack.us/img212/186/4300bmp8qq.png

will add more later ....

okie ... it's realli hard to take a pic of the back of your head ... while holding a camera in one hand .... but ... i tried





http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/2827/4308bmp9pw.png http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/2880/4309bmp9dc.png

Your hair is so cute! what do you use to create such pretty curls?


----------



## Marisol (May 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Annia* *oops, guess it won't let me link them. Sorry, I really need to find a good host.* You can host it here on MUT!


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (May 26, 2006)

You guys have such beautiful hair





My hair... Nothing to be super proud of but not too bad either


----------



## PerfectMistake (May 26, 2006)

Here are a couple of shots when strait! My hair is wavy





Attachment 20270

Attachment 20271


----------



## neurotoxicity (May 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* oo .. the colors actually look good on u ... i wanted to dye my hair pink ...



but .... that turned out horrible!! ... LoL

I think pink would look amazing on you! but the color you have right now is just so awesome and healthy looking!


----------



## Ehinokokus (May 28, 2006)

My hair...

I wish to have different...

They aren't so long as in the first pic.

Normal (I guess) I have got wavy.


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 8, 2006)

Here's my hair... You can't even see the layers really... They weren't intentionally added either, it's just the way my hair has grown out since it was cut super-duper short... Like Halle Berry when she first hit the scene short!!! And I don't have my chin-length bangs really visible... Oh well!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 9, 2006)

Beautiful ladies!!!




And Aquilah, I can see your layers, although it's hard to notice them when those EYES take center stage!! (I LOVE THEM!!!)

Love it girls... nice job!


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Beautiful ladies!!!



And Aquilah, I can see your layers, although it's hard to notice them when those EYES take center stage!! (I LOVE THEM!!!) 
Love it girls... nice job!

Aww, thanks Janelle! Some days I kinda want to have my layers more defined. More of a haircut similar to Kelly Monaco, but then I stop myself. I was told I have the same kind of "cut," just that her's looks more defined due to the way her hair falls... It's taken me since 1998 to get my hair this long! It's mostly because I quit coloring it as well as relaxing it... I just relax it now, and the reddish-brown highlights are natural...


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 9, 2006)

holy crap. i'm officially jealous of everyone's hair LOL


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jun 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* holy crap. i'm officially jealous of everyone's hair LOL me too! this thread will make me die out of jelaousy



but seriously, it should be illegal to have such beautiful hair


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 9, 2006)

All these pictures of beautiful long hair!! I wish I had my long hair back



It'll be forever before its grown out again.


----------



## Maja (Jun 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* holy crap. i'm officially jealous of everyone's hair LOL Me too! Everyone has such beautiful long hair!


----------



## Charmosa (Jun 19, 2006)

Wow! Everyone has such healthy looking hair.

Here are some pics of mine (sorry about the blurry one). I made the mistake of cutting my hair short a couple of years ago and am now trying to grow them to the length they used to be.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Charmosa* Wow! Everyone has such healthy looking hair. 
Here are some pics of mine (sorry about the blurry one). I made the mistake of cutting my hair short a couple of years ago and am now trying to grow them to the length they used to be.

Your hair looks great!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 19, 2006)

Very pretty Sanya!


----------



## Maja (Jun 21, 2006)

Gorgeous hair Sanja!


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 22, 2006)

Love your hair Sanya!


----------



## wvbeetlebug (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the hair pics! Everyone's hair looks so great. I needed that encouragement. As soon as I get a good pic I'll post mine. I'm due for a trim and color, but I'm holding out as long as I can.


----------



## bluebird26 (Jun 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Charmosa* Wow! Everyone has such healthy looking hair. 
Here are some pics of mine (sorry about the blurry one). I made the mistake of cutting my hair short a couple of years ago and am now trying to grow them to the length they used to be.

Cute curls! *sighs*


----------



## wvbeetlebug (Jun 22, 2006)

I found this pic of me and actually my hair is about this length again. I want it back to this color.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *wvbeetlebug* I found this pic of me and actually my hair is about this length again. I want it back to this color. So shiny beetlebug!! Love it!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *wvbeetlebug* I found this pic of me and actually my hair is about this length again. I want it back to this color. Looks good!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jun 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *wvbeetlebug* I found this pic of me and actually my hair is about this length again. I want it back to this color. I love your hair, its got a nice wave to it!


----------



## grn_eyed_grl (Jun 26, 2006)

Here's a few pics of my hair. For some reason in these pics it looks a lot darker than it really is. It's really like a super light brown/honey blondish color. I'm dyeing it here in a few weeks though. I love dark hair and I'm going to dye my hair dark. Just...the matter of finding the right color.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 26, 2006)

Very pretty Danyelle! And I'm Janelle (from NY) btw --- welcome to MuT!


----------



## grn_eyed_grl (Jun 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Very pretty Danyelle! And I'm Janelle (from NY) btw --- welcome to MuT!



 THANKS!!!! You're hair is absolutely beautiful!!! It's so thick too! I just love dark hair thats all shiny and well....yours is beautiful. Part of the reason why I want to dye my hair darker...because I think it's just so beautiful on almost anyone. Makes it look much healthier too. What do you use on your hair? Oh and by the way....that last picture that you see...of JUST my hair....thats those lil pesty hairs I was telling you about. Those ones that flip up all over the place!



So now you can see for yourself.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *grn_eyed_grl* Here's a few pics of my hair. For some reason in these pics it looks a lot darker than it really is. It's really like a super light brown/honey blondish color. I'm dyeing it here in a few weeks though. I love dark hair and I'm going to dye my hair dark. Just...the matter of finding the right color.



Welcome to MUT!
Your hair is very pretty!


----------



## grn_eyed_grl (Jun 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Welcome to MUT!
Your hair is very pretty!

*THANKS!!!*


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *grn_eyed_grl* THANKS!!!! You're hair is absolutely beautiful!!! It's so thick too! I just love dark hair thats all shiny and well....yours is beautiful. Part of the reason why I want to dye my hair darker...because I think it's just so beautiful on almost anyone. Makes it look much healthier too. What do you use on your hair? Oh and by the way....that last picture that you see...of JUST my hair....thats those lil pesty hairs I was telling you about. Those ones that flip up all over the place!



So now you can see for yourself. Aww. thanks!



It's actually kind of thin... but if it fools people... then thats good!



lol I like SexyHair Concepts, &amp; Biolage... they're my fav's -- but I have so much stuff from different brands - I add a few things into the routine every so often. From the looks of that last pic - I'm going to say they're broken hairs, the ends of them anyway. It's from the iron. I've seen so many people who flat iron all the time get them. when hair breaks off, it usually splits the shaft, so the end is thinner than the rest. Which is why they usually stick out. I would go over them with a polishing gloss or a smoothing balm, see if it helps...


----------



## grn_eyed_grl (Jun 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Aww. thanks!



It's actually kind of thin... but if it fools people... then thats good!



lol I like SexyHair Concepts, &amp; Biolage... they're my fav's -- but I have so much stuff from different brands - I add a few things into the routine every so often. From the looks of that last pic - I'm going to say they're broken hairs, the ends of them anyway. It's from the iron. I've seen so many people who flat iron all the time get them. when hair breaks off, it usually splits the shaft, so the end is thinner than the rest. Which is why they usually stick out. I would go over them with a polishing gloss or a smoothing balm, see if it helps...



*AHHH! lol Lord I have no luck! I figured it would be something bad. See...I don't meant to disagree with you at all. But I honestly do not believe it is from an iron. I never ever used an iron until maybe about 7 or 8 months ago. I had those lil hairs before that after my stylists razored my hair. I think it has somehting to do with that but I'm no professional with this stuff so I wouldn't knwo for sure. Like I said though...I didn't use a flat iron until after I got these and that was only to tame them. Which...it helps a little bit. Is there anything you can recommend for these from that line you just mentioned? The sexy hair and biolage? Thanks so much!!! You're so helpful!*

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Aww. thanks!



It's actually kind of thin... but if it fools people... then thats good!



lol I like SexyHair Concepts, &amp; Biolage... they're my fav's -- but I have so much stuff from different brands - I add a few things into the routine every so often. From the looks of that last pic - I'm going to say they're broken hairs, the ends of them anyway. It's from the iron. I've seen so many people who flat iron all the time get them. when hair breaks off, it usually splits the shaft, so the end is thinner than the rest. Which is why they usually stick out. I would go over them with a polishing gloss or a smoothing balm, see if it helps...



Also....haha I don't meant to be so annoying but.....where can I find these products at? Any place online or in stores....etc. Thanks!


----------



## KellyB (Jun 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *grn_eyed_grl* Here's a few pics of my hair. For some reason in these pics it looks a lot darker than it really is. It's really like a super light brown/honey blondish color. I'm dyeing it here in a few weeks though. I love dark hair and I'm going to dye my hair dark. Just...the matter of finding the right color.



Danyelle, you have beautiful hair and you would look great with the hairstyle from your other thread.................

Originally Posted by *islandgirl930* http://s6.photobucket.com/albums/y23...=S30100941.jpg

and

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y23...04/Photo01.jpg

My hair is so long. I'm getting it cut a little shorter this week, with some layers. I need volume!

I was just going back through some of the hair pics. Your hair is so beautiful!!


----------



## grn_eyed_grl (Jun 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kelly1965rn* Danyelle, you have beautiful hair and you would look great with the hairstyle from your other thread.................



I was just going back through some of the hair pics. Your hair is so beautiful!!

THANKS!!!! But....which hairstyle? The one with all those layers in teh front?


----------



## KellyB (Jun 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *grn_eyed_grl* THANKS!!!! But....which hairstyle? The one with all those layers in teh front? Yes. The Top one. Our hair is very much alike from what i can see and it works with my hair....Sorry. Now I'm sounding obsessed about a new hairstyle for you. I'll stop now


----------



## grn_eyed_grl (Jun 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kelly1965rn* Yes. The Top one. Our hair is very much alike from what i can see and it works with my hair....Sorry. Now I'm sounding obsessed about a new hairstyle for you. I'll stop now



No not at all! Actualyl you are being very very helpful to me! I know a lot of times I have a head full of ideas and no one to reassure me so your help is great!!! This hairstyle is actually kind of what I was looking into. Only...maybe I don't want the layers to start that short of length. Also someone suggested sideswept bangs. But..I think I'm too afraid to try them. lol Oh and btw.....I was also looking into this cut....it's cute and not too drastic.


----------



## ANILEIJA (Jun 27, 2006)

My hair





Oh my, I look a little annoyed. Sorry. I was sick.


----------



## Maja (Jun 27, 2006)

Gorgeous hair girls! MuTers definitely have amazing hair!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *grn_eyed_grl* *AHHH! lol Lord I have no luck! I figured it would be something bad. See...I don't meant to disagree with you at all. But I honestly do not believe it is from an iron. I never ever used an iron until maybe about 7 or 8 months ago. I had those lil hairs before that after my stylists razored my hair. I think it has somehting to do with that but I'm no professional with this stuff so I wouldn't knwo for sure. Like I said though...I didn't use a flat iron until after I got these and that was only to tame them. Which...it helps a little bit. Is there anything you can recommend for these from that line you just mentioned? The sexy hair and biolage? Thanks so much!!! You're so helpful!*


Also....haha I don't meant to be so annoying but.....where can I find these products at? Any place online or in stores....etc. Thanks!

You can usually find them at Ulta (if you have one nearby) some beauty supply stores sell them, as well as folica.com --- 
The ends could have started from razoring --- especially if they didn't do it correctly for your hair. They might have thinned out the ends too much. Wearing elastic bands, putting your hair up a lot --- they all cause them, but I've seen them at their worst from irons... mostly from misuse (tugging, snagging etc.) and from the high concentration of heat. They're a common problem, but they sure are annoying!!! lol


----------



## foxydiva (Jul 6, 2006)

Here are my pics. Sorry I dont have many. The first is about a year or so old. It was raining that night and I needed a touch up so my roots were pressed, hence the hat lol. The second one is about the same time I think. The last one is my braids now. You can kinda see how far the braid is braided down. The where the braid stops is basically where my natural hair stops. So if you cant see, my hair is about 3 inches shorter than the braids. AND yes, my braids are extentions, I'm not too proud to say so lol. I tried to take some with my camera phone, but unfortunatly the resolution sucks so they dont turn out.

Attachment 21799 Attachment 21800 Attachment 21801


----------



## foxydiva (Jul 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Aww, thanks Janelle! Some days I kinda want to have my layers more defined. More of a haircut similar to Kelly Monaco, but then I stop myself. I was told I have the same kind of "cut," just that her's looks more defined due to the way her hair falls... It's taken me since 1998 to get my hair this long! It's mostly because I quit coloring it as well as relaxing it... I just relax it now, and the reddish-brown highlights are natural... If you wake up one morning and your hair is gone, know I probably have it here in Northern California, running around in the convertable with a flawless ponytail flapping behind me.



Your hair is beautiful and insanely healthy. I was noticing a few of your other post and gathered that you do your own? Impressive, truley.


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 7, 2006)

Beautiful Dioraddict!!! Love the colors!!


----------



## jen77 (Jul 7, 2006)

Everyone has gorgeous hair.


----------



## foxydiva (Jul 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Beautiful Dioraddict!!! Love the colors!!



Ditto here, what color is that red? is it a self mix or off the shelf?


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Jul 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *foxydiva* Ditto here, what color is that red? is it a self mix or off the shelf? The red is Manic Panic Pillarbox Red, you can get it from any drug stores or you can order online at www.manicpanic.com


----------



## lacolora (Jul 10, 2006)

Here's a picture of my hair, it's got long layers and I don't have any pictures of the back of my hair sorry but it's longer in the back. sorry for the lack of makeup in the first picture( I did have eyeliner and lipgloss). And the second one I have more make up on, but that's as much makeup as I wear. I wish I knew how to apply it like you Veteran's here on MU! I love everyone's hair!!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lacolora* Here's a picture of my hair, it's got long layers and I don't have any pictures of the back of my hair sorry but it's longer in the back. sorry for the lack of makeup in the first picture( I did have eyeliner and lipgloss). And the second one I have more make up on, but that's as much makeup as I wear. I wish I knew how to apply it like you Veteran's here on MU! I love everyone's hair!! Love the color and lenght of it!


----------



## ANILEIJA (Jul 22, 2006)

Me with brown hair (a couple of months ago), and my hair now.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 22, 2006)

Nice girls!!!


----------



## LVA (Jul 23, 2006)

great hair every1!!

dioraddict_xo - i love the red


----------



## Annia (Jul 24, 2006)

Here's mine.. I was in a lavatube in Hawaii. I have since then cut my hair though. I have yet to take a pic of my new hair. =o


----------



## Annia (Jul 31, 2006)

hmm wouldn't let me edit my post? Anyways here's a new pic of my hair.. it's all gone!


----------



## cuteblondie_57 (Aug 1, 2006)

I have to admit, I am so jealous of all you girls' hair!!!

Here's a few pics of mine:

Attachment 22966 Attachment 22967


----------



## Nessicle (Sep 1, 2006)

Mine's really flat and fine so it takes a load of effort just getting some body in it. But here is a picture


----------



## Nessicle (Sep 1, 2006)

Everyone has such gorgeous hair! Luscious and shiny! Mine is desperate for cutting! it's so heavy at the moment but I can never be bothered having it cut so mum does it for me twice a year lol!


----------



## Maja (Sep 1, 2006)

Wow, everyone has awesome hair!


----------



## Thais (Sep 1, 2006)

I will have my hair cut today!!! Will post pictures afterwards.



It's been 9 months since I had my last haircut LOL


----------



## LVA (Sep 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I will have my hair cut today!!! Will post pictures afterwards.



It's been 9 months since I had my last haircut LOL



: can't wait to see the cut!!


----------



## so-char (Sep 2, 2006)

Heres mine, I didn't quite get it all in though, hard taking it yourself !


----------



## Hi Im Mandy (Sep 2, 2006)

Heres mine a few weeks ago



it faded though underneath

(don't mind my smile in my picture hahah)


----------



## snowp14 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm the one to the right. mmm dreyers


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Heres mine... little bit of static -- but you get the idea




*and yes I know the "be mine" is backwards... everytime someone comes in they mess w/ my gel stickers* lol

Your hair is nice. That is about the length that I want. I'm almost there.


----------



## so-char (Sep 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dioraddict_xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://myspace-590.vo.llnwd.net/00324/09/51/324381590_l.jpg omg you have the nicest colours in your hair ever ! is your hair naturally light ? when I had red streaks it faded sooo quick


----------



## mabelwan (Sep 9, 2006)

Here's mine: (the hair color is a bit off due to the soft light in my room)


----------



## babydoll1209 (Sep 9, 2006)

ah... great hair everyone


----------



## loneliness (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow, that's amazing girl.

keep it up


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 10, 2006)

Here's mine, I do my hair myself. No one has touched my hair but me for probably more than 10 years! LOL


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 11, 2006)

This is mine


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Sep 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is mine



Nice hair it looks incredably healthy = )


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 12, 2006)

YAY thanks god only knows how much $$$ I spend every month!


----------



## Shelley (Sep 16, 2006)

Here are some pics of my hair, excuse the dorky look on my face...


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 16, 2006)

I love those highlights!


----------



## Shelley (Sep 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bluebird26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love those highlights! Thank you! Your kitty is cute.


----------

